# Bridge over Troubled Waters



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm sure I'm not alone in admiring the sentiment and reason for the production of the new single, but am I the only one who thinks they've just about ruined such a lovely song?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It has been murdered on every talent show for years. 

It didn't sound as if they spent much time arranging and producing this version.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

It's utterly 

Throw some **** street rap, some random bass and a gospel theme together with some crap editing and that's what you get.

As time goes forward at least it won't be heard again.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah it's a terrible version, only in the charts because of the reason behind it I think.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking the same. Yes, a great cause, but....

And saying the gospel type choir singing are survivors from the block! Really?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

From the man that brought you Sinita, Robson Green, Westlife, Five etc. 

Say no more.


----------

